
PCI DSS 3.1 Forces Move from SSL to TLS – Infosecurity Magazine - andygambles
http://www.infosecurity-magazine.com/news/pci-dss-31-forces-move-from-ssl-to/
======
theandrewbailey
My platform has been disabling SSL support over the past month or so. It's
great that everyone is too. I haven't had a single time that this has caused
something bad.

